# Temp gauge solution for a Big Chief



## socalangler (Jan 26, 2017)

Just purchased a new BC smoker.  It does not have a temp gauge.

Looking to install a thermometer gauge/dial on my BC smoker so I can monitor internal smoker temps.  My research shows gauges/dials from $10 - $50.

The low end gauges are om Amazon and are Chinese made.  Reviews are mixed on these.

The $50 gauges are Tel-Tru and are USA made

With the USA made version it would cost as much as I paid for the smoker!!!

Any advice on a 3" gauge that is good and won't break the bank!!

Do I need a 2", 3", or 4" stem if I install on side or front door?

OR

Should I go with a bluetooth wireless gauge?  I believe it is a called a Maverick??  BTW..how do these work?

With this gauge I can use it on the BC and with the MES Sportsman Elite I plan on purchasing later this year.

Thanks


----------



## old sarge (Jan 26, 2017)

Go with the Maverick. I prefer wired versus wireless.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 26, 2017)

I have two BC smokers which I use Maverick ET-732 wireless thermometers on both.


----------



## socalangler (Jan 26, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Go with the Maverick. I prefer wired versus wireless.


Isn't the Maverick wireless?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes. I should have been more clear. I use a ThermaQ. It is not a wireless or remote unit. It stays on site at the smoker or grill.


----------

